# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] نظم إدارة الجودة - مواصفات الأيزو

## mr saad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا موضوع جديد أظن أنه لم يطرح في هذا المنتدى من قبل , ولكن قبل الخوض فيه أود أن أعرف هل هناك مهتمين بالموضوع في الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى ؟ 
إذا تبين ذلك من خلال الردود فسوف أمضى قدما في طرح الموضوع بصفتي متخصص , كما أن لدي مصادر واسعة يمكنني طرحها للجميع
وفي انتظار الردود ..... 

أحمد سعد الدين

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]اخى الكريم 
mr saad  



اهلا بك فى  المنتدى 
واهلا بك فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 
موضوع الجوده ليس بجديد علي المنتدى 
  ولاهمية الجوده  (الايزو) كانت ضمن تعريفات 
قاعة رجال الاعمال 
فاهلا بك معنا 
وفى انتظار مشاركاتك 



اختنا الفاضلة دكتور رحاب  منسقة جوده فى منشأة  صحيه  
وعلى ما اعتقد انها تعد موضوع عن الجوده 
لولا انها الان فى دورة تدريبيه 
فنحن فى انتظار الموضوع 
سواء من حضرتك او من الدكتورة رحاب
 او فى تعاون مثمر بينكم 
دمت بخير 

[/frame]

----------


## Dr_rehab

*


قبل اى رد...أحب ان اشكرك جدا أخى اسكندرانى على اهتمامك....و متابعتك لاخر اخبارى

و بالنسبه لموضوع الجوده...فهو موضوع شيق بالفعل و من صميم عملى كطبيبه و منسقه جوده باحدى المنشاات الصحيه.


و احب اولا ان اصحح مفهوم خاطىء لدى البعض...وهو انا الجوده لا تعنى الايزو...لكن الايزو هو نوع من التقييم فقط و ليس من حصل على الايزو معناه انه حصل على كل معايير الجوده

و الجوده ببساطه هى:

اداء الشىء الصحيح بطريقه صحيحه منذ اول مرة و كل مرة مع وجود فرصه للتحسين.

و هنا لابد ان اقول ان هذا ما حثنا عليه ديننا الحنيف...اتقان العمل و عمله على اكمل وجه

اى ان الاسلام كان يحث على الجوده فى الاداء فى اى عمل او تعامل

و للجوده عده معايير... بمعنى انك اذا اردت تقييم شىء معين او منشاه...قارنت بما لديك فى هذه المنشاه بمعايير موضوعه بواسطه خبراء...فاذا تطابق الواقع مع تلك المعايير ...فانك تحصل على جودة الاداء.


و هذه المقارنه تسمى تقييم.


الجوده ايضا هى ارضاء المنتفع او عمل ما يفوق توقعاته.

و عندما نتحدث عن الجوده يجب ان نذكر عناصرها الثلاثه:

مدخلات-----> مثل

المبانى 
التمويل
القوة البشريه
المعدات و الامكانيات

العمليات-----> مثل

سلسله من الاجراءات التى تصل بنا الى المخرجات، مثال، طريقه الكشف على المريض، عمل التحاليل الازمه فى الوقت المحدد، وصف العلاج المضبوط .


المخرجات-----> مثل


الوصول الى وقايه من مرض معين
رضاء المنتفع من الخدمه
ارتفاع مستوى الصحه فى المجتمع


هذه كانت نبذه عن موضوع الجوده فى المنشاات الصحيه

ارجو ان تكون قد افادتكم

و ارجو من الاستاذ سعد ان يفيدنا ايضا بما لديه فى موضوع الجوده



*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأخ سعد الكريم

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا ليتك تمدنا بالمعلومات الأكثر
والشكر للأخ اسكندرانى لسعة صدرة للجميع 
وأحتوائه بطيبتة للكل وجهده الرائع الملموس مع الجميع
والشكر الخاص للدكتورة رحاب
على معلوماتها القيمة وارجوا الا تشغلك الجودة عن موضوعاتك
المتميزة هنا بالمنتدى وحمدلله على سلامتك

الله يديمكم يا مطــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## mr saad

*السادة الأفاضل*
*أولا : أرحب بكم جميعا في موضوعي المتواضع .. الدكتورة رحاب , والأخ اسكندراني , وأمير المطر , وكل من أراد أن يشاركنا , وأحب أن أعرفكم بنفسي أولا : إسمي هو : أحمد سعد الدين , أعمل كرئيس نظم إدارة الجودة ورئيس فريق المراجعين في أحد المواني المصرية , حاصل على شهادة رئيس فريق مراجعين في نظام إدارة الجودة الأيزو 9001 : 2000 من هيئة المواصفات البريطانية , شهادة مراجع داخلي على انظمة إدارة البيئة ,  وحاصل على ديبلومة في إدارة الجودة الشاملة من American Society for Quality - ASQ .*
*ثانيا :كان من أحد أسباب أن أفكر في بدء هذا الموضوع واعتباره موضوعا جديدا في قاعة رجال الأعمال أنني بحثت في المنتدى كثيرا عن موضوع مماثل فلم أجد , ولعلي لم أجيد البحث , فإن وجد أرجو من السادة المشاركين بإعلامي بالرابط حتى أقف على ما تم طرحه من قبل.*
*ثالثا : أوافق طبعا الدكتورة رحاب على المعلومة الصحيحة تماما والمفهوم السليم , من أن (الجوده لا تعنى الايزو...لكن الايزو هو نوع من التقييم فقط و ليس من حصل على الايزو معناه انه حصل على كل معايير الجوده) , ولو كان العنوان الذي اخترته للموضوع قد أوحى للقارئ بهذا فأنا أظن أنه يجب تغييره - إن كان هذا ممكنا - لكي لا يوحي بذلك , وإنما كنت أعني أنني سوف أتكلم عن نظم إدارة الجودة , وبشكل مفصل سوف أستعرض مواصفات الأيزو بأنواعها وعائلاتها المختلفة , فأرجوا ألا يفهم أحد المشاركين بأن الجودة تعني الأيزو أو العكس.*
*رابعا :سوف أستخدم نوع من المنهجية والتأصيل العلمي في عرض الموضوع مع محاولة تبسيط ذلك لغير المتخصص لكي يعي بسهولة ويسر كنه الموضوع وعناصره دون الدخول في تعقيدات وتفاصيل متشابكة , كما تساعد المتخصص نفسه في تنشيط معلوماته وتبادل خبراته مع الغير , ولعل الحاجة في فهم وتطبيق روح هذه النظم تتنامى الآن بعد أن سادت تلك المفاهيم العالم أجمع , في حين أننا في مصر والعالم العربي ما زلنا نطبق تلك النظم والمواصفات تطبيقا حرفيا , و ( تستيف أوراق ) فقط دون فهم وإدراك لروح تلك النظم التي دفعت كل المنظمات العالمية إلى التقدم.*

*وسوف أبدا فورا في التحضير للموضوع.*

*وشكرا لكم جميعا .. دمتم بخير*
*أحمد سعد الدين*

----------


## dr-volcano

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخوة الكرام 
أنا طبيب بشرى بعدالحصول على البكالوريوس التحقت بدراسة دبلومة ادارة الجودة الشاملة فى القطاع الطبى بالجامعة الأمريكية نظرا لان المجال نفسه استهوانى ومن ناحية اخرى فأنا أفكر فى الاتجاه الى مجال المشروعات الطبية وشعرت بان دراسة هذه الدبلومة سيفيدنى كثيرا فى هذا المجال وأيضا سمعت من كثيرين ان فرص العمل للأطباء فى مجال ادارة الجودة الشاملة بالمستشفيات فرص جيدة وكثيرة بدول الخليج 
والآن انا فى اول سمستر بالدبلومة
ولدى استفسارات أهمها :
-ماهى بالتحديد المسميات الوظيفية للعمل فى مجال ادارة الجودة بالنسبة للاطباء وماهى المؤهلات المطلوبة وهل الدبلومة تكفى كبداية ام لابد من الحصول على شهادات اخرى 
-استفسار خاص بأه ياريت الدكتورة رحاب ترد عليا هل منسقة جودة دى وظيفة ام عمل تطوعى منها وفى أى مكان 
-استفسار بردو من الدكتورة رحاب انا دلوقتى هبدا اشتغل البروجكت المطلوب منى فى جزء ال quality improvement  والمشكلة انى لسه مش عايز استلم تكليفى والمكان اللى انا شغال فيه برايفت مينفعش اعمل فيه البروجكت فياريت تدلنى هى عملت ايه فى البروجكت بتاعها ولو تعرف مكان فى القاهرة او المنصورة ممكن اعمل فيه البروجكت ياريت ياريت تدلنى عليه لان طبعا مش سهل ابدا انى ادخل مكان محدش يعرفنى فيه اقولهم ياجماعة انا جاى اعمل بروجكت واحل لكو مشاكلكم اللى انتو فشلتو فيها (هما هيحسبوها كده) 
عفوا للاطالة ومنتظر الاجابات بفارغ الصبر
-للتواصل اكثر 
عالياهو : love_volcano2000
عالهوتميل : rock_volcano

----------


## soly951

انا  اسمى اسلام من مصر
وشغال فى مصنع اغذيه مهم جداجدا جدا الجوده بالنسبه ليه
فكان نفسى اشتغل فى الجوده لما شوفت الجوده اللى احنا بنطلعها فى المنتجات بتاعتنا
وعلشان انا بحب الحاجات تبقى مظبوطه والله بجدجدا
فا المهم انا عايز اشتغل فى الجوده
اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع العلم انى حاصل على مؤهل فوق متوسط
معهد فنى تجارى 
ولو ينفع ايه هيا الاماكن اللى ترشحوهالى انى اتعلم فيها الدبلومه 
ومتشكر جدا جدا
وده الايميل بتاعى ارجوا الرد فى اسرع وقت بليز
soly951@yahoo.com

----------


## Eng.Haitham

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على النبى المبعوث رحمتا للعالمين
الاخ الفاضل البروفيسور / احمد سعد 
فى بداية الامر احب ارحب بيك واتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء فى المستقبل ان شاء الله واشهد الله انى احبك فيه
الموضوع الى انته طارحه ده ذو اهمية كبيرة جدا جدا لانه ببساطه من اكبر اسباب الفجوة الشاسعة الى بيننا وبين دول الغرب ان لم يكن هو العامل الرئيسى لتقدمهم التقدم المزهل ده ولا يرجع ذلك لعدم معرفتنا للنظم المتبعة بل لاننا لا نقوم بتطبيق هذه النظم على ارض الواقع تطبيق من اجل التقدم ولكن من اجل الرص 
لذلك ارجو من الله عز وجل ان يوفقك فى هذا الموضوع لكى نصل الى المقصود من هذا الجهد الذى سوف يبزل منك

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذ / احمد سعد* 
*موضوع فعلا مفيد فى انتظار الموضوع*

----------


## hanoaa

*السلام عليكم
ياترى الموضوع لسه شغال و لا وقف
أنا عندى شويه إستفسارات ياريت ألاقى عليها ردود
محتاجة مساعدتكوا يا رجال أعمال أبناء مصر
هل من متابع للموضوع أوجه إستفساراتى ليه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم
> ياترى الموضوع لسه شغال و لا وقف
> أنا عندى شويه إستفسارات ياريت ألاقى عليها ردود
> محتاجة مساعدتكوا يا رجال أعمال أبناء مصر
> هل من متابع للموضوع أوجه إستفساراتى ليه*


الاخت العزيزة 
hanoaa

اهلا وسهلا بك فى الموضوع 

اتفضلى حضرتك  ضعى استفساراتك 
وان شاء الله تجدى الردود

----------


## سابرينا

*وانا كمان عندى استفسار* 
*ممكن عايزه لو فى شركة تصدير عايزه تأخذ شهادة الايزو على المنتجات التى تقوم بتصديرها* 
*كيف تستطيع الحصول عليها ومن اى جهة هل من هيئة المواصفات والجودة ولا فى جهة اخرى* 
*شكرا استاذ اسكندرانى*

----------


## طائر الشرق

بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز جدا

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الموضوع فعلا جميل الجوده فعلا غير الايزو 
ولكن هناك من كان يعتقد انهم شىء واحد 
اشكركم على التوضيح والافاده 
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا وعن من اعطنا الفرصه 
للإطلاع على تلك المعلومات

----------


## فراشة

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة

بارك الله فيكم


فراشة

----------


## sameh atiya

شكراً لك أ/سعد على المعلومات القيمة والشكر موصول لدكتورة رحاب 
جوزيتما خيراً  :f2:  :f2: ..

----------


## nariman

*معلومات قيمة* 

*شكرا دكتورة رحاب وأستاذ سعد*

 :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*شكرا د/ رحاب و أ/ سعد على المعلومات المعلومات قيمة

وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله*

----------


## سوما

موضوع هام ,, سلمت يداكم .. :2: 
وكل عام وانتم بخير.... :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

شكرا دكتورة رحاب على توضيح الفرق بين الإيزو والجودة
والشكر موصول لأستاذ سعد مع أننا كنا في انتظار موضوعه وما كان سيُدرج فيه من معلومات قيمة نحتاج أن نقرأها
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f:

----------


## sad man

جزاكم الله كل خير
موضوع راااائع ومفيد

----------


## سابرينا

*فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع*

----------


## بنت الريف

موضوع مميز شكرا على المعلومات وشكر خاص للدكتورة رحاب 


اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*معلومات قيمة لموضوع جيد 

ولكن للأسف لا يوجد اى اهتمام به فى مؤسساتنا هنا 

ومن وجهة نظرى ان الجودة هى اول طريق لتقدم اى منشأة 

تسلم ايدكم 

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف شكر علي الموضوع و المداخلات المتنوعة الرائعة الذي زادتنا افادة
دمتم بخير*

----------


## nour2005

معلومات قيمة

ألف شكر 

ودمتم بخير  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع هايل جدا...
كنت اتمنى فعلا يستمر ويستعرضة لنا الاخ الفاضل سعد من جميع جوانبة..حتى نطبق الجودة فى مجال العمل...
شكرا جزيلا...وشغوفة بانتظار الجديد فية

----------


## hanoaa

ياااااااااااااه
ده أنا كنت نسيت الموضوع ده
كنت عارفه إنى دخلته بس دورت عليه مالقيتوش
ميرسى بجد لدكتور مصطفى إنه فكرنى بسؤال المسابقة
بس للأسف أنا نسيت كنت بدور على إيه وقتها
بس أكيد كانت حاجة مهمة
يارب أفتكر

----------


## kethara

*موضوع أكثر من رائع
بورك أختياركم الرائع والمعلومات المفيدة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## القواس

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم

----------


## e_elassas

موضوع شيق ومفيد جزاكم الله كل الخير

وفى انتظار ماسوف يقدم فى هذا الطرح المفيد باذن الله

----------


## mezapril

شكرا للفت النظر للموضوع الرائع بحق

وكل عام وانتم بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*@جزاكم الله خيرً @
لطرح هذه المعلومات العامة المفيدة ... ولطرق شرحها باسهل وابسط الكلمات
تحياتى للجميع .*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مش شكرا واحده بس*

*الف الف شكر لموضوعك وأحب حضرتك تعرف*

*إنى مش من رجال الأعمال والبزينس*

*لكن فعلا الموضع افادنى كتير*


*جزاك الله كل خير*

*أخى الفاضل*

*تقبل مرورى*

----------

